# PM-1127VF-LB - The long wait.....



## Rich Z (Feb 15, 2014)

Sigh... Yeah, I know these things tend to have a waiting period associated with them, and Matt told me 10 to 12 weeks when I ordered it (09/19/2013), but dang......

Anyone else in the queue for one of these little beasties?

How about those who have gotten one?  How long did it take you before delivery?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Sigh... Yeah, I know these things tend to have a waiting period associated with them, and Matt told me 10 to 12 weeks when I ordered it (09/19/2013), but dang......
> 
> Anyone else in the queue for one of these little beasties?
> 
> How about those who have gotten one?  How long did it take you before delivery?



I don't have one of these machines but, speaking from true knowledge, these are the hardest orders to fulfill because of the factory they come from.  These are not the knock-off units.  Let me give Matt a call or you can contact me through my work website shown below.


Ray


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 15, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I don't have one of these machines but, speaking from true knowledge, these are the hardest orders to fulfill because of the factory they come from.  These are not the knock-off units.  Let me give Matt a call or you can contact me through my work website shown below.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks.  I've contacted Matt a few times via email and he's always been responsive to my queries.  I understand his predicament.  He's caught between a rock and a hard place. What can you do when the manufacturer says one thing and reality proves another?

And he has offered to upgrade me to a larger unit for free if I want to, but honestly I just don't have room for a larger unit. I'm going to be struggling enough as it is just with a 500 lb machine, much less one at least twice as heavy. Then the larger ones are 220v, which would mean some rewiring needing to be done.  So I'm just resigned to waiting for what I want.

I'm just curious as to how many others may be waiting for one as well, and what has been the typical waiting period for those who also have gotten one.  I'm not in any real hurry, as this is just a hobbyist toy for me, but there are things I want to do in the garage that have to wait until after I get this thing installed so I can see what room I have around it.

Plus I've never been one much for patience waiting for something.  When I was a kid, Christmas took FOREVER to get here.  But I actually COULD have used this last summer when I was working on one of my cars.  There are some things I wanted to do that my little Emco-Maier Compact 5 just wasn't up to the task to handle.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

Sadly, there is no typical wait time...  Things either work smoothly or they don't.

I got the scoop on your batch of machines.  It was supposed to leave China before the Chinese New Year but, it didn't.  For those who don't know, many Chinese folks live temporarily in or near the cities to work but, actually live much further away.  During the Chinese New Year, most folks take about 2-3 weeks off to go back home and reunite with their families.  Anyhow, this is the Chinese New Year time and during this time, it's pretty difficult to conduct normal business in China. Other countries have similar periods and vacation times...  US is one of the few places that work it's citizens all year round.

Ray

PS:  If it makes you feel any better (and it wont) I had to wait about 5 months for a machine once.  First it was delays in China then, a blizzard in the US, followed by consecutive union worker strikes at the loading dock then railroad yard...  -Sheesh...  -And my feelings are hurt... Matt never offered me an upgrade .


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmm, well I believe the Chinese New Year for this year was 01-31-2014.  So shouldn't that be coming to an end like, um, right now?

Heck, how long does the shipment take to get to the USA once it leaves China anyway?


----------



## therbig (Feb 16, 2014)

Chinese New Year is coming to an end, but it takes many factories some time to get running at full bore.  Some workers never come back from their home villages or end up going to a different city.  So you have to hire new people and train them, at least in a rudimentary way. 

Tom


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

therbig said:


> Chinese New Year is coming to an end, but it takes many factories some time to get running at full bore. Some workers never come back from their home villages or end up going to a different city. So you have to hire new people and train them, at least in a rudimentary way.
> 
> Tom



Great..... I'll likely have my lathe being built by some new hire with rudimentary training.........


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Not to worry...

There's about 40 people who work at this particular factory.  The majority of them have been there for a long time.  The guy who's responsible for the surface grinding has been there for 20 years...  Also, they don't leave machines half-built and then leave for 3 weeks.  For all we know, your machine was built 3 weeks ago and is just waiting to be crated.  It could very well be crated but is waiting to be shipped.  We don't have that level of detail on the process...

The way it works is that the factory makes machines in batches for several distributors.  Matt is a distributor.  They do it this way because each distributor wants different customizations.  Once they start a batch, they finish it.  The factory that Matt works with actually kicked one vendor out of their service because they wanted the machines made too cheaply...  -Pretty bad when a Chinese factory tell you to go jump...

And if it makes you feel any better, my lathe was "Born during the New Year".  Once I set it up, it's run fine ever since and I've demonstrated here in various posts that it cuts within about 0.0002" of where I want them.  I'd venture to say that every PM1236 ever made is capable of the same...

It will be OK...

Ray





therbig said:


> Chinese New Year is coming to an end, but it takes many factories some time to get running at full bore.  Some workers never come back from their home villages or end up going to a different city.  So you have to hire new people and train them, at least in a rudimentary way.
> 
> Tom


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Hmm, well I believe the Chinese New Year for this year was 01-31-2014.  So shouldn't that be coming to an end like, um, right now?
> 
> Heck, how long does the shipment take to get to the USA once it leaves China anyway?



5-6 weeks.  There is railway time and the boat ride can be up to 4 weeks depending on the season and shipping line.  And once it hits a port in the USA, it can be 1-2 weeks before Matt gets it and then, he has to open every one and inspect it.


EDIT:  One other thing:  These shipping problems could be avoided but, you'd have two choices:   1)  Matt could pre-order 5 times as many machines but he'd have to pay rent for a 5x bigger warehouse.  He'd also have to pay interest on the money invested in inventory that sits in stock.  He'd also buy a lot of machines with "middle-of-the-road" features because, he wouldn't want to risk having the expensive ones sitting around because they don't sell as fast.  Anyhow, the additional rent he pays would increase the cost of the machine.   2)  The next alternative is to do what the other vendors do.  Order in large quantity but ask for grade 5 bearings instead of grade 7 bearings  and use grade 2 bolts instead of grade 5 bolts and ask for Rockwell 40 heat treating instead of Rockwell 48-50 ....   -and that saves $200 -$300 per machine.  They take other short cuts too.

Either way, you lose.


Ray


----------



## therbig (Feb 16, 2014)

That's great, actually.  Small factories like this can have a much more cohesive work force, with lots of personal relationships.  Those, and how long the workers stay, can really improve quality if the factory owners care about it.  And it's great to hear that these particular ones do!

I think that "Made in China" is a nuanced story, just like "Made in USA" or "Made in Germany."  I have seen great and bad products out of American and German factories (bad German stuff usually doesn't make it to the US market, but you sure see it in Germany).  And while we are all familiar with bad Chinese products (and yes, it can be so bad it hurts  ), we also shouldn't forget that the iPhone is made in China - and its quality is great.  It depends on what the buyer specifies, checks for, and pays for.  And from all I hear (and can see from the excellent write-up of your visit, Ray), Matt at PM really does seem to care.  That's more than you can say about a lot of outfits!

Tom



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 16, 2014)

I think that if I ever do get into a position where I can go to a bigger lathe, I'll call Matt first and see what he has on hand. 

We've been big Apple fans for years in our house (2 Macs, 2 iphones, 2 iPads, etc.) and while my little SB lathe cost quite a bit more than others of a similar size, it's quality is the best I've seen in this size lathe. Definitely the best quality i've personally seen in a Chinese lathe. You pay for what you get/get what you pay for. Sometimes.

I still dream of getting a PM1127vf-lb some day... (even tho Ray doesn't like them very much...LOL)

Rich: When you do finally get your lathe, you need to post your impressions/experiences. Pics are required as well.  

Bill


----------



## Steve M (Feb 16, 2014)

Contacted Matt back in Dec, was told 8 weeks for 1127VF.  Called again mid Jan to place an order.  Was told the factory was having quality problems and would be at least 12 15 weeks.  I finally gave up and bought want I really wanted all along, a 12 x 36, this one from Smithy.  Truck comes tomorrow.


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve M said:


> Contacted Matt back in Dec, was told 8 weeks for 1127VF.  Called again mid Jan to place an order.  *Was told the factory was having quality problems and would be at least 12 15 weeks*.  I finally gave up and bought want I really wanted all along, a 12 x 36, this one from Smithy.  Truck comes tomorrow.




Damn.....  Well, that certainly doesn't give me a nice warm fuzzy feeling.  Matt didn't say anything like that to me the last times I inquired about my order. This starts pushing into late Spring and Summer, I might not be around for delivery since the wife and I want to do some travelling around the country during our retirement.


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I still dream of getting a PM1127vf-lb some day... (*even tho Ray doesn't like them very much*...LOL)




Tell me more, please.  I actually wouldn't mind if someone talked me completely out of this whole idea.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Damn.....  Well, that certainly doesn't give me a nice warm fuzzy feeling.  Matt didn't say anything like that to me the last times I inquired about my order. This starts pushing into late Spring and Summer, I might not be around for delivery since the wife and I want to do some travelling around the country during our retirement.



It's tough when this happens but, all Matt and I can do is take the beatings and offer to make things better.  He's offered to upgrade your machine and give a discount on other things...  If you wish to cancel, that too is always an option.  He does his best and I try to support that too and I've also given away hundreds of hours of instructional material -Gratis!...

I wish I could tell you about the games distributors play when it comes to fulfilling orders...  Matt takes orders, pays for high quality, inspects them when they arrive and typically spends 2-4 hours on the phone with every customer giving tips and support.  He doesn't play games or switch to inferior models in the catalog when the good stuff runs dry.  He sells the same machines because they are locked-down at the factory.  And if they can't get it right, he doesn't accept them. -And that is why there are delays.

Ray


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Ray C said:


> It's tough when this happens but, all Matt and I can do is take the beatings and offer to make things better. He's offered to upgrade your machine and give a discount on other things... If you wish to cancel, that too is always an option. He does his best and I try to support that too and I've also given away hundreds of hours of instructional material -Gratis!...
> 
> I wish I could tell you about the games distributors play when it comes to fulfilling orders... Matt takes orders, pays for high quality, inspects them when they arrive and typically spends 2-4 hours on the phone with every customer giving tips and support. He doesn't play games or switch to inferior models in the catalog when the good stuff runs dry. He sells the same machines because they are locked-down at the factory. And if they can't get it right, he doesn't accept them. -And that is why there are delays.
> 
> Ray



I do understand.  Not downing Matt about this as I do understand being caught between a rock and a hard place when it comes to being a middle man.

I guess I just need to think about what I want to do.  I really don't NEED something like this at all.  Heck, I may only use it once or twice a YEAR.  But I'm a confirmed tool-a-holic, so what are you going to do when the fever grabs you?

I would consider a bigger lathe that was more readily available, but heck, I would have to hire some brawn to install it, and not sure how well that would go anyway.  This part of the country is kind of "third worldish" when it comes to the quality of the labor force.

Heck, wouldn't be the first time that I found out that what seemed like a good idea at the beginning turned out to be well, not so much in retrospect.  Ask me about the major mods I did in one of my Corvettes sometime.... A two month job turned into four YEARS.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> I do understand.  Not downing Matt about this as I do understand being caught between a rock and a hard place when it comes to being a middle man.
> 
> I guess I just need to think about what I want to do.  I really don't NEED something like this at all.  Heck, I may only use it once or twice a YEAR.  But I'm a confirmed tool-a-holic, so what are you going to do when the fever grabs you?
> 
> ...



Life is a journey...  Couldn't tell you the number of times I tried like crazy to accomplish some goal -and it turned out that after great effort and expense, it was a fizzle...  On the flip side, I also spent countless dollars and hours of my time pursuing a crazy hobby called "Machine Shop".  I'm an engineer and physicist by trade -so, what the heck am I doing this for?  LOL... That's easy.  Because  I love it and it gives me peace.  I nearly lost three fingers last year and I was back in the saddle the next day.  For the first time in 30 years of continuous employment, I got laid off (along with 660 other people) -and now, I have my beloved hobby to keep me active and give me a goal of making a career out of it.

Moral of the story:  You can't predict how things will turn out.
Possibly another moral to the story:  As I look back in life, many things didn't turn-out the way I wanted them too but, I have to think hard about what they were.  First and foremost of my memories are the zillions of things that did turn-out well.  -And for that, I am grateful so, the more you do, the more you have to be grateful for.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 16, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Tell me more, please.  I actually wouldn't mind if someone talked me completely out of this whole idea.



That was just a minor jab at Ray, as he likes/prefers larger 'full featured' lathes. I do too. I just don't have the room and can't manhandle a half-ton (or more) machine by myself.

Biggest issue I have with the 1127 is the lack of a full QC gearbox. But to get that and other 'wanna haves', I have to step up to a 14x40. Ain't gonna happen. So I deal with machines that don't have everything. Life's never perfect.

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> That was just a minor jab at Ray, as he likes/prefers larger 'full featured' lathes. I do too. I just don't have the room and can't manhandle a half-ton (or more) machine by myself.
> 
> Biggest issue I have with the 1127 is the lack of a full QC gearbox. But to get that and other 'wanna haves', I have to step up to a 14x40. Ain't gonna happen. So I deal with machines that don't have everything. Life's never perfect.
> 
> Bill



I like larger machines too and really have my heart set on the 1440HD but, "it ain't gunna happen" since I can't afford it...  I have my 1236 and it serves me well but once you get a taste of a real machine, you just want more.  It's as addictive as high-horsepower engines in automobiles.

All I can say, is that if anyone is on the fence about needing a lathe, you probably don't want to buy a bigger one...  The 1127 really is a nice machine for hobbyist purposes.

... And just some inside information...  Be apprised that most machine vendors are going to experience a price increase this year.  Virtually across the board, every Chinese and Taiwanese factory have announced price increases on all the contracts that expired this year.  Most of Matt's machines are OK and only two machines were impacted with a slight increase of about 40 bucks.   He did not jack up the price anymore than what he got hit with.  I'm curious to see what the other vendors do.


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Ray C said:


> ... And just some inside information...  Be apprised that most machine vendors are going to experience a price increase this year.  Virtually across the board, every Chinese and Taiwanese factory have announced price increases on all the contracts that expired this year.  Most of Matt's machines are OK and only two machines were impacted with a slight increase of about 40 bucks.   He did not jack up the price anymore than what he got hit with.  I'm curious to see what the other vendors do.



Actually I think the price on the 1127 went up right after I ordered one.

I suspect that this is just the beginning.  Once all manufacturing in the USA has been completely gutted by Chinese competition (more than it already is), things are going to get REAL interesting.  Heck, I'm thinking that anything stamped with "Made in America" is going to be a valuable collectible sometime down the road.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Actually I think the price on the 1127 went up right after I ordered one.
> 
> I suspect that this is just the beginning.  Once all manufacturing in the USA has been completely gutted by Chinese competition (more than it already is), things are going to get REAL interesting.  Heck, I'm thinking that anything stamped with "Made in America" is going to be a valuable collectible sometime down the road.



The real issue is the value of the US dollar vs other currencies.  The issue is getting critical over there and just like any other business man, they can only do so much to absorb costs before they raise prices.  In the case of Matt, his transportation broker searches the world over trying to find the best deals on cargo transport.  So far, that is the only option that Matt has in which to make-up for incrementally higher prices.  BTW, prices have increased on him many times and he's managed to not raise sticker prices.  He's always found other resourceful ways to make-up the difference.  This time, his back is against the wall because the increases were not trivial.  Jacking the price of a machine by 40 bucks is no laughing matter when you're dealing with paper thin margins...


Ray


----------



## Steve M (Feb 17, 2014)

I can understand Matt's angst.  It is clearly something that affects most small businesses.  Was once there myself with a computer business I started and ran for about ten years.  Weighing wholesale cost, transportation, inventory levels and costs, market place, and demand against retail price is a tough exercise.  We assembled computers out of boards and modules purchased overseas.  At first, it was easy to compete against IBM and the like because they were expensive and IBM totally ignored the home computer market.  As demand increased, many other companies got into the business and were more competitive because of size, better financing, and ability to buy in large quantities.  We next went into high end computers built for specific applications, and to a degree, networking.  Eventually everything became a commodity and there was no place for a business such as mine.  All this took place 15 years ago when computers cost upwards of $2500 and only stayed current for 12 months or so.  Today, the same item is $600 and for many, never becomes outdated - doesn't get replaced until it dies.  I don't even build compters for myself anymore - I can buy assembled ones cheaper.

Machine tools are probably never going to be a commodity but the same principles apply.  Customers, private and commercial, generally want something and they want it NOW!!  I have no idea what Matt's business plan looks like but it would certainly be worth looking at sales vs inventory level.  Doing things like ordering more inventory and renting storage lockers on a monthly as needed basis might be one way to manage this.  His advertising is good and word of mouth ratings from customers is superb, but I suspect more sales are being lost because of low inventory levels than he realizes.  I decided to pull the trigger on a larger machine (PM1127VF-LB) up from a 3 in 1 late last summer and eventually got tired of waiting when I learned there would be a delay lasting almost into early this summer.   I bought an 12x37 from Smithy instead.  Honestly, I was so impressed by everything I read about the 1127VF that I would have gladly paid $100 more to get my hands on one in a reasonable time frame.  

Perhaps a survey on the hobby and home machinist boards would reveal that others wouldn't mind paying a little more (3% or so) for better availability and Matt could seek out a creative way to deal with his dilemma of high demand and low inventory.  I suspect that profit on a couple of machines alone would cover additional inventory costs and any more would be increased profit.  Customers don't need reasons why they can't get what they want, they just want product.  Lost sales are bad for business.  In truth, I would even consider selling the 12x37 that delivers tomorrow sometime later in the fall if I could be assured they would be available because I would rather have one of Matt's machines.

One other thing.  I started my computer business because I knew a lot about computers and figured that was all I needed to know to run a business.  I quickly found I had to separate myself from day to day production, stop being a technician, and become a manager if I wanted to thrive.  Turns out running a small business is a lot more about management than a product expert.  That epiphany helped me keep going for a decade until Walmart selling computers put me out of business.


Steve


----------



## Ray C (Feb 17, 2014)

Just so you know, Matt and Nicole are indeed looking to get additional warehouse space.  Matt is located near the Pittsburgh airport and available warehouse space is far-apart and few in-between.  When I visited the area (for the first time in my life) last week, I was absolutely amazed at how "high-density" the area is.  -And keep in mind, I was born, raised and lived in Chicago for 40 years before moving to Maryland 15 years ago.  I have a pretty good concept of "high density"...  Man, Pittsburgh is one crazy place to drive and it is crowded as far that kind of city goes...

Matt is indeed trying to expand his business -and he's pretty clever about managing his factory orders etc...


Ray


----------



## Steve M (Feb 17, 2014)

Should be lots of those storage locker parks near an industrial area.  If he has the space, a sea shipping container makes great storage and can be rented or purchased to put onsite.  Just a comment but I think the long pole in the tent for Matt is lies more in stock levels and storage than cleverness with suppliers, given the very long delays in order lead time and transportation.  At least that is the classic solution.  Sometimes a loan from the SBA or a bank line of credit is the other piece of the solution.  Once in a while I would get $100,000+ orders for computers with short lead times and the rented shipping container and floating bank line of credit was how I solved things.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

Steve M: I suspect you and I are in the minority when it comes to willingness to pay a little extra for quality. I'll use HF for my evidence.  

I've actually had people email me to tell me that they can get the (supposedly) same machine at HF cheaper, and when I reply that the quality levels can't possibly be the same at such disparaging price points, the response is either "I don't care" or disbelief.

To many in the hobbyist/home machinist market, price is indeed everything. Everyone says they want quality, but some want it only at the cheapest price possible. I read posts on here all the time talking about sticking it to/taking advantage of some guy trying to sell a machine. I'll probably never sell my little machines for that reason. I'll cut 'em up first.

Bill


----------



## Ray C (Feb 17, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> To many in the hobbyist/home machinist market, price is indeed everything. Everyone says they want quality, but some want it only at the cheapest price possible. I read posts on here all the time talking about sticking it to/taking advantage of some guy trying to sell a machine. I'll probably never sell my little machines for that reason. I'll cut 'em up first.
> 
> Bill



... "I'll cut e'm up first"...    ROLF!   :rofl:   -Amen brother!


Ray


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess I do have to wonder just high the demand is for these 1127s.  Maybe there really is very little demand for them, which is why the order to receipt timeframe is so long.  Is there a minimum order number from the manufacturer?  I would think so, to make shipping worthwhile.  That would make sense to explain the length of time, because an order wouldn't be placed till that minimum number has been met. If you order right after the last order was placed, tough luck on you.  You have to wait till the numbers add up, and you are now THE worst case scenario.

As some of you pointed out, any business needs to be able strike while the fire is hot when a customer comes knocking on the door.  I don't think anyone can afford to just lose business because they don't have the inventory available.  Honestly, had I known that the 10 to 12 weeks was going to be nowhere accurate when I placed the order, I probably would not have done so.

I guess I have to just wait it out, as I've already been waiting about 5 months now, and hope something doesn't come up that puts a higher priority on that money I already have in limbo.  Or just lose interest in this altogether.  I have several hobbies that seem to go in and out of interest in rotation over the years.  Plus I am at the age where you are just one doctor's visit away from possibly getting really bad news some day that changes every thing.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 17, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> I guess I do have to wonder just high the demand is for these 1127s.  Maybe there really is very little demand for them, which is why the order to receipt timeframe is so long.  Is there a minimum order number from the manufacturer?  I would think so, to make shipping worthwhile.  That would make sense to explain the length of time, because an order wouldn't be placed till that minimum number has been met. If you order right after the last order was placed, tough luck on you.  You have to wait till the numbers add up, and you are now THE worst case scenario.
> 
> As some of you pointed out, any business needs to be able strike while the fire is hot when a customer comes knocking on the door.  I don't think anyone can afford to just lose business because they don't have the inventory available.  Honestly, had I known that the 10 to 12 weeks was going to be nowhere accurate when I placed the order, I probably would not have done so.
> 
> I guess I have to just wait it out, as I've already been waiting about 5 months now, and hope something doesn't come up that puts a higher priority on that money I already have in limbo.  Or just lose interest in this altogether.  I have several hobbies that seem to go in and out of interest in rotation over the years.  Plus I am at the age where you are just one doctor's visit away from possibly getting really bad news some day that changes every thing.



Rich,

This model is extremely popular; about the same as the 1236 and 1340GT.  It's one of the better selling models and is common with prototype shops.

The one that PM carries is not the same and does not come from the same factory as the ones that other popular distributors sell; if that were the case, the order would be fulfilled by now.  Matt orders these in quantity from the original factory that started making this design -they have a much better quality product.  Sadly, the last batch he got from them had a defect and they were rejected.  These units have grade 7 bearings, not grade 5... other things too...  The copy that is commonly sold by other places is a joke compared to this machine.  

If you want a 1236 to make up for your troubles, it's yours for the asking.  -And if you feel the Grim Reaper doesn't want you to work on this lathe, you can indeed cancel the order...  No questions asked...

Ray...


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Rich,
> 
> This model is extremely popular; about the same as the 1236 and 1340GT.  It's one of the better selling models and is common with prototype shops.
> 
> ...



Wow... Rich, if you can make a 1236 work, go for it dude! If you don't want it, can you have it shipped to my house?  :roflmao:

Bill


----------



## HangLoose (Feb 17, 2014)

Another interested party here for the 1127. I have the PM932 and I really enjoy using it! Seems like when Matt does get stock in, he has a few extra so I just plan on watching til he re-ups on the lathes, then jump on a machine if I can afford it at the time 
Matts prices are great! Even if it may be a tiny bit more than HF or something along those lines, the extra effort he puts into each machine makes it worth it IMHO.


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Rich,
> 
> This model is extremely popular; about the same as the 1236 and 1340GT.  It's one of the better selling models and is common with prototype shops.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer of the 1236, but I really want electronic speed control.  I watched the video on Matt's site of the 1236 and it looked like changing spindle speeds was a struggle there.  Plus it just is not as good of a fit as the 1127 will be where I am planning to put it.  I looked at the specs and reviews of a LOT of lathes when I was considering buying this thing, and the PM-1127VF-LB I ordered seemed to be as close to ideal as I could find.  That has not changed.  So if I am going to get ANY lathe, this is the one I want.

I guess maybe the best thing for me to do is to just forget about this and just wait it out.  Like I said, I don't have any real pressing immediate need for this thing. I just made up my mind that I WANT it. I presume that if I am out of town for a spell whenever it comes in, Matt will just hold onto mine and ship when I am back home. Since there is effectively NO ETA for this thing, I can't put the rest of my life on hold over it.

If things change on my end concerning changed priorities or health issues, well, I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it.

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2014)

We waited almost a year to get our 1127. To get it as soon as we did they upgraded us to a VF motor because that shipment came first when it was not supposed to. We are still waiting for extra back-plates. Not having a standard spindle nose is the one big disadvantage of an otherwise really nice bench-top lathe. For the life of me I don't know why they didn't put a cam-lock spindle on this machine. 

J~


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 18, 2014)

jbolt said:


> We waited almost a year to get our 1127. To get it as soon as we did they upgraded us to a VF motor because that shipment came first when it was not supposed to. We are still waiting for extra back-plates. Not having a standard spindle nose is the one big disadvantage of an otherwise really nice bench-top lathe. For the life of me I don't know why they didn't put a cam-lock spindle on this machine.
> 
> J~



So how long would you have had to wait if you didn't want to take the upgraded motor version?

Hmm.  So there are going to be compatibility issues with this lathe trying to get off the shelf accessories to work with it? There aren't other backplates that would work with it?

And what about replacement parts?  Not that I would use it enough to wear out anything, but nearly everything breaks eventually.  And I'm a firm believer in Murphy's Law.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2014)

The spindle nose is unique to this lathe, I'm not sure why. The spindle nose on our lathe has about 0.002" taper. The back plate bolts onto the spindle. Taking it on and off takes 5x times longer than a cam lock system due to the shallow tapper and light press fit of the back-plate. Fortunately we don't need to change chucks often on this lathe so it has not been an issue. A D1-3 back-plate cam be modified to work if need be.

I'm not sure how longer we would have waited for the non LF lathe to arrive. I don't blame Matt & Nicole as they could only tell us what they were being told. We could have gone with a the 1236 but the 1127 fit our needs better.

Not sure on replacement parts.


J~


----------



## Ray C (Feb 18, 2014)

OK, just to let the cat out of the bag in the interest of belaying panic, doom and gloom...  Matt orders these units 500 at a time.  He hasn't had a part request in recent memory but, if that were to happen, he'd take the needed part from a unit in stock.

As for the backplate, whenever myself or Matt tell people about this machine, the first thing we tell them is that the backplate is an ISO style, common in Germany, Denmark etc -as that is where this machine was designed.   He doesn't let anyone off the phone until they know about the spindle as we always tell people the differences between this machine and the 1236.   Many folks simply make a D1-3 adapter.  I do believe a Denmark fellow, about a year ago, posted here how he did his.

Ray


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 18, 2014)

This (D1-3) mod would just be another mod I'd make to my machine. I call it "personalizing my machine", Just like I used to do with my motorcycles and cars. I always believe I can make something better. Well, that's my belief anyway, I'm sure others would disagree. :lmao:

I thought I read somewhere that a lathe is the only machine that can replicate itself, or something like that.

Bill


----------



## jbolt (Feb 18, 2014)

Ray C said:


> OK, just to let the cat out of the bag in the interest of belaying panic, doom and gloom...  Matt orders these units 500 at a time.  He hasn't had a part request in recent memory but, if that were to happen, he'd take the needed part from a unit in stock.
> 
> As for the backplate, whenever myself or Matt tell people about this machine, the first thing we tell them is that the backplate is an ISO style, common in Germany, Denmark etc -as that is where this machine was designed.   He doesn't let anyone off the phone until they know about the spindle as we always tell people the differences between this machine and the 1236.   Many folks simply make a D1-3 adapter.  I do believe a Denmark fellow, about a year ago, posted here how he did his.
> 
> Ray



Well the LB nose on our 1127 is NOT any known standard, German, ISO, British, American etc. so your statement is false. It has no taper. Both Matt and Nicole have told me exactly the same. I have heard from other 1127 owners that the non-LB models have or used to have a DIN style nose but the taper was removed from the LB model which is the case with our LB model.

I'm not trying to sell the 1127 short as it is a very nice machine but this is a reality of the machine.

J~


----------



## Ray C (Feb 18, 2014)

jbolt said:


> Well the LB nose on our 1127 is NOT any known standard, German, ISO, British, American etc. so your statement is false. It has no taper. Both Matt and Nicole have told me exactly the same. I have heard from other 1127 owners that the non-LB models have or used to have a DIN style nose but the taper was removed from the LB model which is the case with our LB model.
> 
> I'm not trying to sell the 1127 short as it is a very nice machine but this is a reality of the machine.
> 
> J~



Yes but, the DIN style will still fit on it...

Ray


----------



## Rich Z (Feb 22, 2014)

Ray C said:


> OK, just to let the cat out of the bag in the interest of belaying panic, doom and gloom...  *Matt orders these units 500 at a time.*  He hasn't had a part request in recent memory but, if that were to happen, he'd take the needed part from a unit in stock.
> 
> As for the backplate, whenever myself or Matt tell people about this machine, the first thing we tell them is that the backplate is an ISO style, common in Germany, Denmark etc -as that is where this machine was designed.   He doesn't let anyone off the phone until they know about the spindle as we always tell people the differences between this machine and the 1236.   Many folks simply make a D1-3 adapter.  I do believe a Denmark fellow, about a year ago, posted here how he did his.
> 
> Ray



500 at a time??  Yikes!  How long does it take to check each unit before shipping to a customer? 

Ray, excuse me if I am jumping to what might be an inaccurate conclusion, but you seem to be acting as a spokesperson for Matt here.  So when exactly IS the ETA for my machine?  Is there even one at all?  It is sounding more and more that no one knows the answer to that question.  Seriously, someone had to wait nearly a YEAR to get theirs?


----------



## Ray C (Feb 22, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> 500 at a time??  Yikes!  How long does it take to check each unit before shipping to a customer?
> 
> Ray, excuse me if I am jumping to what might be an inaccurate conclusion, but you seem to be acting as a spokesperson for Matt here.  So when exactly IS the ETA for my machine?  Is there even one at all?  It is sounding more and more that no one knows the answer to that question.  Seriously, someone had to wait nearly a YEAR to get theirs?



No, he does not know and he has not been given a definite ETA and he has informed (by phone and email) all  three impacted customers.   Matt only knows when a batch of machines will arrive from China when he receives a tracking number from their shipping department.   He has called to complain.  It does no good.  Their response is "you can cancel your order".  These are coming from the factory that makes the "real McCoy" version of this style of lathe.  The others are copies -or copies of copies.  This factory has the market bagged-up and most of the units sold are metric units being sold in Europe.  This is a very popular model in Europe...

Yes, to place an order directly with an Asian factory, you need to place large orders and commit to receive partial shipments throughout the year.  For the really big lathes like 16-22" units, you need to order 25 to 50.  12 to 14" lathes are usually only sold in lots of 250.  For the large and medium lathes and mills, it's possible to purchase certain options and customizations.  Little lathes like the 1127 etc are sold in quantities 300-500 and these cannot be purchased with varying factory options. 

Small lathes that only require inspection take about 1 hour to uncrate, test, re-crate and send for shipping.  Bigger lathes and mills that require DRO installation can take 4-6 hours each.

As for being a spokesperson:  Since the engineering company I was working for was bought-out and liquidated, I went into my own business of consulting, product development analysis and prototype development.  Under that cover, I am now supporting lathes and mills for Matt since, in an unofficial capacity, I was doing that by default for a long time -even many years before I came to this forum.  I support free of charge, dozens of people on this list and others too.

As for this model of lathe...  The good news, they sell like hotcakes when they're available.   The bad news, this is the second (possibly third) time this model has been delayed like this -and it's a liability that Matt recognizes.  At the very least, going forward he will not take orders for this machine any more.  When they arrive, he will sell them -but not take orders for the next batch.


Ray


----------



## dan12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ray C said:


> No, he does not know and he has not been given a definite ETA and he has informed (by phone and email) all three impacted customers. Matt only knows when a batch of machines will arrive from China when he receives a tracking number from their shipping department. He has called to complain. It does no good. Their response is "you can cancel your order". These are coming from the factory that makes the "real McCoy" version of this style of lathe. The others are copies -or copies of copies. This factory has the market bagged-up and most of the units sold are metric units being sold in Europe. This is a very popular model in Europe...
> 
> Yes, to place an order directly with an Asian factory, you need to place large orders and commit to receive partial shipments throughout the year. For the really big lathes like 16-22" units, you need to order 25 to 50. 12 to 14" lathes are usually only sold in lots of 250. For the large and medium lathes and mills, it's possible to purchase certain options and customizations. Little lathes like the 1127 etc are sold in quantities 300-500 and these cannot be purchased with varying factory options.
> 
> ...



Found this site looking for reviews on this one.
It looks like what I want to replace a old craftsman/atlas 12x36

I called to check lead times,since last reply was 2-22
Matt gone till next Monday
talked to a Nichole,she says they did did ship info,It could be 6-8 weeks
I'll call back next week to see & order up if I can get some kind of date


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2014)

If anyone is interested in the PM 1127 (or similar) model, please let me know...  Many folks might not be aware that I'm partnered with Matt and am handling the sales/support for the light industrial and hobby-class machines.  This includes all lathes up to 16" and all mills up to the small knee mills (935 and 836) -also the 932, 45 and 45CNC.

If anyone is interested, there's 1 or 2 932 with power spindle feed available...

Tell me what you're interested in and when it's due to arrive, I'll give you a call.  This makes life much easier on Nicole as she gets this call 30 times a day probably.


Ray


----------



## Rich Z (Mar 13, 2014)

dan12 said:


> Found this site looking for reviews on this one.
> It looks like what I want to replace a old craftsman/atlas 12x36
> 
> I called to check lead times,since last reply was 2-22
> ...



Well, sorry to say, I still don't have any clue as to when I will get this lathe I ordered.  I considered an alternative machine, but quite frankly, putting a larger lathe in my garage would just be a real headache for me. Speaking of which, I sent an email to Matt on 02/24 indicating a possible alternative that I was considering at the time, but beyond a message from him on 03/03 acknowledging receipt of that email and saying he will reply "shortly", I've not heard a word.  Ray has been kind enough to try to help out as a liaison, but apparently the decisions that needed to be made rest in Matt's hands. In any event, unless there is some option available that I am just not aware of, I'm just waiting on that 1127VF-LB and sticking with my original order. Which is going on 6 months now since I ordered and paid for it.

Soooo, as for the possibility of your getting "some kind of date" concerning when you could expect delivery, well, good luck with that.  I don't think anyone can give you that kind of answer that will be meaningful.  Maybe the manufacturer in China could help, but they don't seem to be inclined to be all that helpful.  So my suggestion to you is to decide whether you are patient enough and willing to wait an indeterminate amount of time for delivery and use that as your guide. If you need it SOON, this probably isn't going to work for you the way you would like it to.


----------



## TFC (Mar 19, 2014)

Ray C, 
Do you have any information on the PM-1340GT delivery times?  I was told in January that it would be mid-April.  I have been trying to get a formal/official quote for the 1340GT with a lot of options attached since early February. I don't want to enter into an agreement to buy something this expensive without the actual costs in writing (sorry, been burned before). My 1st request for a quote was deleted at PM so I sent another the other day.  This is not a hobby machine.  It is for my business so I'm not able to wait too long.
Thanks.
TFC


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 19, 2014)

TFC,
I would send Ray C. a Private message with your question.  He watches those pretty close and might miss this post.

Rick


----------



## Rich Z (Mar 19, 2014)

TFC said:


> Ray C,
> Do you have any information on the PM-1340GT delivery times?  I was told in January that it would be mid-April.  I have been trying to get a formal/official quote for the 1340GT with a lot of options attached since early February. I don't want to enter into an agreement to buy something this expensive without the actual costs in writing (sorry, been burned before). My 1st request for a quote was deleted at PM so I sent another the other day.  This is not a hobby machine.  It is for my business so I'm not able to wait too long.
> Thanks.
> TFC



When I asked Ray about the 1340GT (as a possible replacement/upgrade to my 1127) back on 02-24-2014 he was told that the next shipment of them was due in approximately three months.


----------



## dan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Well, sorry to say, I still don't have any clue as to when I will get this lathe I ordered. I considered an alternative machine, but quite frankly, putting a larger lathe in my garage would just be a real headache for me. Speaking of which, I sent an email to Matt on 02/24 indicating a possible alternative that I was considering at the time, but beyond a message from him on 03/03 acknowledging receipt of that email and saying he will reply "shortly", I've not heard a word. Ray has been kind enough to try to help out as a liaison, but apparently the decisions that needed to be made rest in Matt's hands. In any event, unless there is some option available that I am just not aware of, I'm just waiting on that 1127VF-LB and sticking with my original order. Which is going on 6 months now since I ordered and paid for it.
> 
> Soooo, as for the possibility of your getting "some kind of date" concerning when you could expect delivery, well, good luck with that. I don't think anyone can give you that kind of answer that will be meaningful. Maybe the manufacturer in China could help, but they don't seem to be inclined to be all that helpful. So my suggestion to you is to decide whether you are patient enough and willing to wait an indeterminate amount of time for delivery and use that as your guide. If you need it SOON, this probably isn't going to work for you the way you would like it to.



thx,decided on G4003G
been reading everything on this site


----------



## Ray C (Mar 19, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> When I asked Ray about the 1340GT (as a possible replacement/upgrade to my 1127) back on 02-24-2014 he was told that the next shipment of them was due in approximately three months.



That was a while back.  I spoke to Matt this morning and the factory is on schedule and beginning to make contact with the transportation broker.  The machines are about 8-10 weeks out now.  30 are coming, 17 are sold already. 

If anyone is interested, let me know.

Another popular unit is the 1440BV.  Those are coming right after the 1340GT's.   We have a few 1440 E and LB's in stock now.  


Ray


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 19, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Another popular unit is the 1440BV.



I received mine a few weeks back and am happy overall, about 1600lbs of fun.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 20, 2014)

Ray C said:


> That was a while back.  I spoke to Matt this morning and the factory is on schedule and beginning to make contact with the transportation broker.  The machines are about 8-10 weeks out now.  30 are coming, 17 are sold already.
> 
> If anyone is interested, let me know.
> 
> ...



This is what Matt told me as well when I ordered my 1340GT and 932PDF on Monday (17th).  He said they are due to be arriving within approx. 8-ish weeks and there were about 18 or so orders ahead of me as he ships them out in the order in which they were ordered, so I could expect to see my lathe and mill a couple weeks after that.  I am really hoping to see it around middle to end of May.  

Mike.


----------



## Rich Z (Mar 20, 2014)

Ray C said:


> That was a while back.  I spoke to Matt this morning and the factory is on schedule and beginning to make contact with the transportation broker.  The machines are about 8-10 weeks out now.  30 are coming, 17 are sold already.
> 
> If anyone is interested, let me know.
> 
> ...



Any chance Matt mentioned anything about when the 1127 I ordered will be showing up?


----------



## Rich Z (Mar 27, 2014)

Rich Z said:


> Any chance Matt mentioned anything about when the 1127 I ordered will be showing up?



I guess that means it's an emphatic "NEGATORY" answer on that question............


----------



## USCGMike2009 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My name is Mike, I think this is only my second post on this site (as long as I am not mistaken...which has been known to happen from time to time). Any way I have been waiting for the 1127VF-LB lathe, I believe I ordered it in October 2013. I really wish I had access to 220V power, but sadly I do not not and that 1127 just seems perfect. I can certainly see all of the advantages to having a separate feed and leadscrew shafts, and as far as I can tell the 1127 is the only lathe on the market that has that feature AND runs on 110V power. Any way, I starting to wonder if these lathes will ever come in, has anyone heard anything? I called Precision Matthews last month and they were still waiting themselves. I hate bothering them with this over the phone because I am sure they have bigger problems to deal with, I just need a gauge on the status of these lathes. I am in the Coast Guard and will transfer within a year or two so I am hoping I can get some more information to make an informed decision on where to ship this to or what to do at this point in general. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ray C (Jun 3, 2014)

USCGMike2009 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Mike, I think this is only my second post on this site (as long as I am not mistaken...which has been known to happen from time to time). Any way I have been waiting for the 1127VF-LB lathe, I believe I ordered it in October 2013. I really wish I had access to 220V power, but sadly I do not not and that 1127 just seems perfect. I can certainly see all of the advantages to having a separate feed and leadscrew shafts, and as far as I can tell the 1127 is the only lathe on the market that has that feature AND runs on 110V power. Any way, I starting to wonder if these lathes will ever come in, has anyone heard anything? I called Precision Matthews last month and they were still waiting themselves. I hate bothering them with this over the phone because I am sure they have bigger problems to deal with, I just need a gauge on the status of these lathes. I am in the Coast Guard and will transfer within a year or two so I am hoping I can get some more information to make an informed decision on where to ship this to or what to do at this point in general. Thank you in advance!



Mike / All,

I just found-out about these...  The broker called Matt which means he is starting the paperwork process.  This means the machines are in the final stages before delivery.  When the broker calls, the tracking number is usually issued within the next couple weeks and they begin the ocean trip and importation process into the country -which usually takes 4-5 weeks.

Some time ago, Matt contacted all the folks who've been waiting for these and offered to negotiate a deal to upgrade to the 1236 machines.  Of course, some folks don't have room for a larger machine and all we can do is offer our apology for the long delay.  The factory has been well apprised of the difficulties this caused...

FWIW, all other machines including 1340GTs, a bunch of 1236 units, 932's, 935's and others are all due to arrive in PA on/about June 12-15 and they will be shipping shortly thereafter -in the order that customers committed to make purchases.  Several of each machine type will still be available after the known orders are filled.  If anyone is interested in a machine, now would be a good time to contact me. 



Ray


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 3, 2014)

Ray, if you can have the name of the ships you can "track" them in almost real time on the site www.marinetraffic.com.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 3, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Ray, if you can have the name of the ships you can "track" them in almost real time on the site www.marinetraffic.com.



We just get tracking numbers from the broker...  FWIW, delivery across the water is usually on time.  Delays in customs and local ground transportation once off the vessel etc are out of our control -and is the job of the broker to manage.  We'd lose our minds if we had to deal with all that stuff...


Ray


----------



## countryguy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: PM-1127VF-LB Sidebar: PrecisionM website(s)... 2 sites?*

Hi Ray and all.  CONGRATS on the incoming gear!!!     Somehow I became hooked on this thread...  
 I went to go take a look at this long awaited Lathe and seem to have located two websites which I'm curious about?  Ray C, if you happen to know which is kept up to date? 

 This site: http://precisionmatthews.com/ is the PM site.  And what is this one: http://www.machinetoolonline.com/ has the updated PM45 CNC info?  

Same phone number on both.  Just seems a bit odd is all.   

TGIF..almost. 
CG


----------



## Ray C (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: PM-1127VF-LB Sidebar: PrecisionM website(s)... 2 sites?*



countryguy said:


> Hi Ray and all.  CONGRATS on the incoming gear!!!     Somehow I became hooked on this thread...
> I went to go take a look at this long awaited Lathe and seem to have located two websites which I'm curious about?  Ray C, if you happen to know which is kept up to date?
> 
> This site: http://precisionmatthews.com/ is the PM site.  And what is this one: http://www.machinetoolonline.com/ has the updated PM45 CNC info?
> ...



Hey Countryguy...  www.machinetoolonline.com is the up to date site.  Matt has had all kinds of troubles with his web site servers and site developers...  One of these days, he'll get it all straightened-out...


Ray


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: PM-1127VF-LB Sidebar: PrecisionM website(s)... 2 sites?*



Ray C said:


> Hey Countryguy...  www.machinetoolonline.com is the up to date site.  Matt has had all kinds of troubles with his web site servers and site developers...  One of these days, he'll get it all straightened-out...
> 
> 
> Ray



Ray, if Matt wants to do some web development let me know,  as that's what I do 8 hours a day. I think he could probably increase his orders with something as simple as a customized wordpress installation.


----------



## catoctin (Jun 13, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Mike / All,
> 
> I just found-out about these...  The broker called Matt which means he is starting the paperwork process.  This means the machines are in the final stages before delivery.  When the broker calls, the tracking number is usually issued within the next couple weeks and they begin the ocean trip and importation process into the country -which usually takes 4-5 weeks.
> 
> ...



Ray,
Do you have any updates on the June 12-15 deliveries?  I am waiting on a 935 to hit Matt's facility. 

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Ray C (Jun 13, 2014)

catoctin said:


> Ray,
> Do you have any updates on the June 12-15 deliveries?  I am waiting on a 935 to hit Matt's facility.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe



I'm not sure what's coming on which truckloads but between now and the next few weeks, trucks are coming in every week.  Another batch is coming in early July and yet another in August.  I do believe the 935's are coming very soon in the first truckloads...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 13, 2014)

I sent an email to Matt when I got back from vacation last weekend and he responded, on Wednesday I believe, stating that the 1340GT's were in PA and the 935's were due any time.  He didn't specify what anytime was just that he was expecting them soon.  I am hoping this week sometime. .:impatient:

Mike.


----------



## TFC (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike, 
Have you received any further word from QMT re. the 1340GT "ship to you" date since your last post on 6/13/14?
Thanks.  
TFC


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 20, 2014)

TFC said:


> Mike,
> Have you received any further word from QMT re. the 1340GT "ship to you" date since your last post on 6/13/14?
> Thanks.
> TFC



No not yet, still waiting to be contacted.  Just waiting on the 935 to arrive then both the 1340GT and the 935TV will be shipped together.  I sent Matt an email requesting a balance due so I could at least get the payment in the mail to avoid having to be delayed by that but I have not gotten a response there either.

I am sure he is busy, hopefully setting up my mill and getting things ready to ship but we will see.  I was really hoping to see an email or get a phone call this week but being Friday already, it doesn't look like it.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 20, 2014)

TFC said:


> Mike,
> Have you received any further word from QMT re. the 1340GT "ship to you" date since your last post on 6/13/14?
> Thanks.
> TFC



The machines arrived the other day and are being prepped.  Barring any unforeseen issues, Matt estimates all machines will be prepped by July 18.  For the clients working through me, I do no know the line-up.  Matt informs me about 3-4 days beforehand when one of my units gets pulled for the prep and shipment.  I in-turn, pass the notification to the client.  When I get the tracking number (issued at the time it's put on the truck) I send that info to the customer.

FWIW, Matt is trying to structure the business so that sales, inquiries, verbal technical support go through me -and he does order fulfillment.



Ray


----------



## catoctin (Jun 20, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> No not yet, still waiting to be contacted.  Just waiting on the 935 to arrive then both the 1340GT and the 935TV will be shipped together.  I sent Matt an email requesting a balance due so I could at least get the payment in the mail to avoid having to be delayed by that but I have not gotten a response there either.
> 
> I am sure he is busy, hopefully setting up my mill and getting things ready to ship but we will see.  I was really hoping to see an email or get a phone call this week but being Friday already, it doesn't look like it.
> 
> Mike.



I am still waiting also and have heard nothing.  My guess is Matt is currently flooded with equipment that he is processing and trying to ship out.  Ray indicated that Matt had a number of shipments coming in right about now.

-Joe


----------



## dan12 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ray C said:


> The machines arrived the other day and are being prepped.  Barring any unforeseen issues, Matt estimates all machines will be prepped by July 18.  For the clients working through me, I do no know the line-up.  Matt informs me about 3-4 days beforehand when one of my units gets pulled for the prep and shipment.  I in-turn, pass the notification to the client.  When I get the tracking number (issued at the time it's put on the truck) I send that info to the customer.
> 
> FWIW, Matt is trying to structure the business so that sales, inquiries, verbal technical support go through me -and he does order fulfillment.
> 
> ...


Ray,even though I did not buy a PM machine,you are a good rep on here.
Ray saw I was looking at these on here & PMed me or I PMed him can't remember
Nice guy,very helpfull.
You are a + on this site for sure.
Lots of good info in all your replies to different posts.
Are you a machinest,or just hobby type?
thx


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 20, 2014)

Ray C said:


> The machines arrived the other day and are being prepped.  Barring any unforeseen issues, Matt estimates all machines will be prepped by July 18.  For the clients working through me, I do no know the line-up.  Matt informs me about 3-4 days beforehand when one of my units gets pulled for the prep and shipment.  I in-turn, pass the notification to the client.  When I get the tracking number (issued at the time it's put on the truck) I send that info to the customer.
> 
> FWIW, Matt is trying to structure the business so that sales, inquiries, verbal technical support go through me -and he does order fulfillment.
> 
> ...



Holy Crap, still another month away.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 20, 2014)

dan12 said:


> Ray,even though I did not buy a PM machine,you are a good rep on here.
> Ray saw I was looking at these on here & PMed me or I PMed him can't remember
> Nice guy,very helpfull.
> You are a + on this site for sure.
> ...



Thanks for the nice words... It's appreciated.

Machinist or hobby type...  I'm never quite sure how to answer that.  My formal backgrounds of the past 29 years are in various technical areas mainly related to R&D or specialized product development.  

 My father (now 97 y/o) was an old-school tool & die maker and one uncle was a metallurgist and the other, a production machinist.  We had a nice shop in the garage and they all earned side-money by moonlighting.  I spent my earliest memories up to age 20 in the shop. I started-out as the chief cleaner and organizer and by 6 years old, got to put my hands on the dials.  My first lathe was a 16x54 Leblond that I started using solo at roughly the age of 8.   When I got to high-school, the teacher (Mr. Mellman) only let me stay for the first half-semester and told my father, that I needed to pursue math and not waste my time learning what I already knew.  Various forms of shop work have been a life-long hobby.  6 years ago I setup a small part-time business.  I went full time with it this past January.  I do product development consulting, management consulting, prototype development and various repairs and modifications.  -Mainly custom work.  I'm happy doing this...

Anyhow, I didn't answer your question because I don't really know the answer.

Ray


----------



## Dman1114 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been eyeing an 1127vf LB.  

Anyone know when Matt will have them ready for pick up???    


Do I have to put down a deposit??


Can anyone confirm what all comes with the machine??


----------



## Stonebriar (Jul 12, 2014)

I would send a PM to Rayc above your post. He is Matts man for PM machines.

Rick


----------



## Ray C (Jul 12, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> I would send a PM to Rayc above your post. He is Matts man for PM machines.
> 
> Rick



All,

Due to chronic supply problems with the factory that produces those machines, we are no longer taking pre-orders for them.   When they arrive, we will call back the folks who wish to be notified and we'll otherwise get word out that some are available once they are in the warehouse.  I will not mention when they will (or might) be coming in.  It causes way too much disruption on the phone, email and various Internet groups/lists...  The supply issue with those machines cost us a pound of flesh and many thousands of dollars in goodwill compensation.

Also, I cannot comment on what tooling will come with them as, Matt is re-negotiating the package.

Ray


----------



## NoobCanuk (Jan 7, 2015)

WOW.  Interesting forum to read.  I must admit though I agree whole heartedly with a lot of Ray's comments on quality.  I have seen in my field (carpenter by trade) just how many people out there can find ways to cut a corner and make something look pretty that is really ugly beneath the surface.  I'm pretty sure we have all had at least one of those experiences where it would have been easier to do something right the first time than fix it after the fact.  So for me I am just seriously glad I haven't heard of QM doing peronal loans to finance a purchase from them.  If they did I'd just make payments on one and have one arrive here whenever they have one free for a poor guy up north. LOL  My wife on the other hand would likely kill me if I started to get into a new trade (or ordered something that would take up a good corner in the packed garage right now). 

Just from what I have read on all the forums and experienced in my trade and on a lot of job sites, I'd rather have that piece of mind and get a machine from Matt.  I like what I have read on his quality control and higher standards.  But then again if it was one of the tools I use every day I doubt I could wait 6 months for something to arrive.  But for a hobby I'd be in no rush myself if I knew I was going to be getting something I'd be happy with.

Just my opinion from a non-metal metal worker that wants to learn the trade.  I may not be qualified to speak on metal lathes in particular but from tools in general I prefer the tools you know are going to work properly when they arrive at your door and will last a long time (they will always beat a questionable cheapy any day).

One day though I sure hope Matt gets a call from me saying... I want to order from you today, send me my 1127.


----------



## Franko (Mar 6, 2015)

Interesting thread. I just discovered the 11-27 VF LB. I want one. I called them this morning and she said they expect them to arrive in about 10 weeks. Unless someone says something really bad about that lathe, I may pull the trigger this afternoon. It is just a 100 bucks to reserve one.

There are several things I like better than the Sieg SC8. Switches and knobs intimidate me much less than inscrutable touch pads (if they don't work). It also comes with a 6" chuck and most of the accessories you need, including a QCTP.


----------



## Franko (Mar 6, 2015)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger. I am now a proud new waiter-for-it-to-arrive of a PM-1127-VF-LB lathe. Current estimation is 10 weeks.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 6, 2015)

Congrats! The waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## Franko (Mar 6, 2015)

I've waited that long before, WR. It was 3-4 months before I got my mill from Grizzly. That was worse because I didn't have a mill. I have a lathe (actually 2 of them) so it isn't so urgent. Besides, it will give me time to figure out how to pay for it.

I can also use the waiting time to imagine what I want to put it on. I don't think I like the standard lathe stands. I want to put it on something with drawers that can be moved fairly easily, maybe with a small pallet jack. My Powermatic table saw has crank-down wheels. That would be a good solution. Much to consider.


----------



## dlhoulton (Mar 6, 2015)

Just put my order in for a PM-1127VF-LB also. Matt sure is going to be busy prepping all these fine machines. Franko, Matt told me he had a new 12x28 lathe coming out and would be available before the 11x27's are ready to ship. He sent me a picture of a "rough" rendering and it's one or those "Sieg" touch pad models also. He also said it will have a "Brushless" motor.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 6, 2015)

Franko said:


> I've waited that long before, WR. It was 3-4 months before I got my mill from Grizzly. That was worse because I didn't have a mill. I have a lathe (actually 2 of them) so it isn't so urgent. Besides, it will give me time to figure out how to pay for it.
> 
> I can also use the waiting time to imagine what I want to put it on. I don't think I like the standard lathe stands. I want to put it on something with drawers that can be moved fairly easily, maybe with a small pallet jack. My Powermatic table saw has crank-down wheels. That would be a good solution. Much to consider.



I know your lathe is longer, but as an example I have my SB 8k on a 40" tool box lower and love it. I made some little jacks to stick under the side where the pivot wheels are so I can level and get a stable platform. Plus the drawers are really great for keeping all your stuff handy right under the lathe. You of course would have to go to a 48" or longer lower, but I'm just telling you what I did.


----------



## Franko (Mar 6, 2015)

I have my Grizzly g4000 on a 37" tool box on wheels and it's been fine. If you shake it it will move a little but that's the wheels. If that movement has caused me any problems with the lathe, I'm not aware of it. The PM1127 is about 150 pounds heaver than the g4000.

Tool cases over 50" tend to be pretty expensive and most of them I've seen are a little taller than I'd prefer. I have a good sturdy heavy steel tool case that's 42" long. I think I could make a sturdy enough top so the lathe could overhang about 5" on each end and still be safe and stable. The left 4 or so inches of the PM doesn't have much iron, so really only 6 inches of the mass would overhang the ends of the box.

I have an end cabinet for that box that I could permanently attach and reinforce to add a foot to the top and wheel base width. A steel base to tie the bottoms and to attach the wheels or whatever I decide on (a lever jack or screw down leveling feet) should do the trick. I've got 10 weeks to mull and build it.


----------

